# What is the best FTP client for computer to computer use?



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to set up my pc as a FTP server for my friend, so he can access some files on a "secured" area of the pc. I want to let him access maybe 2 of my five partitions. But, hes not the newest knife in the drawer when it comes to computers. I would normally not even ask a question like this, but I have not set up FTP clients in about 5 years. So, im sure there are some great flavors out there, for an advanced and a basic users. Any ideas?


----------



## Polarman (Jul 20, 2008)

You could try this (Filezilla) :

http://filezilla-project.org/


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 20, 2008)

IE works just fine. For larger amounts of data something that can resume would be handy. Apart from that most clients work just fine, it's a matter of preference.

It's mainly dependent on how you use the share. For example I use a program called FTPdrive (it's free) to mount my home FTP server as network drive locally. The same for some TPU servers. It's very easy to access things like that. For example you can directly save files to these folders. On the other hand, if you're downloading 700MB you don't want this as any issue with the line means you have to restart. In that case theres things like Filezilla or FlashFXP.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 20, 2008)

flashFXP, configure it, zip it up, send it to him and he can extract it where he wants and itl be a no touch solution without the whole install and configure thing.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 20, 2008)

I use FileZilla.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Ninjas.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 20, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> flashFXP, configure it, zip it up, send it to him and he can extract it where he wants and itl be a no touch solution without the whole install and configure thing.



I want something where its completely on his part. i dont want to have to zip anything everytime he wants something. I want to just create a share folder and have him be able to log in and take what he wants.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Filezilla's server and client.  They work wonderfully.


----------



## IggSter (Jul 21, 2008)

Clients: I use FireFTP (FF plugin) or Coreftp as a standalone application
Server: On windows I use Xlight FTP server


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 21, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> I use Ninjas.



postwhore much .


Filezilla is pretty good. Fairly straightforward to use.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 21, 2008)

lol sorry i thought i was being funny, anyhow, OH SO you mean you need a server? sorry i dont have alot of modern experience in servers :? good luck, but for client definatly flashfxp :?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Filezilla as server will do just fine, it's similar to Bulletproof though free.

As for not wanting to zip a program all the time. You can just send him the URL and his client should pick it up. something like ftp://login:pass@server.com


----------



## Breit (Jul 21, 2008)

you should definitely try smartftp out. it hast sftp over ssl support (pro-version) and fxp-support but the best part ist, it can use multiple threads to transfer the queue. they have a 30-day trial version on their website (full-featured), 32-bit and 64-bit!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 21, 2008)

I use Smart ftp myself and its excellent as beit said


----------

